
Intermittent fasting may aid weight loss - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/27/well/eat/intermittent-fasting-may-aid-weight-loss.html
======
bookofjoe
>Effects of 4- and 6-h Time-Restricted Feeding on Weight and Cardiometabolic
Health: A Randomized Controlled Trial in Adults with Obesity

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S15504...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S1550413120303193)

